# 10 D maglite??



## FireFighter05 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello all,
I am looking for a 10 D cell maglite. I have heard that there exists such a thing. From what I have read, they were produced in the mid 1980's. Does anyone know where one would go or look to acquire one of these rare giants? 
Thanks!!
Dave


----------



## 65535 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know people make multi cell extensions so thats a start I supose, might check custom made lights and post in there.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 6, 2007)

I've never heard a verified report. If they did make them, it was a totally custom order and never sold to the public. Largest standard model was 7D.

If you find two I want one for the museum.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a friend with a 10 D Mag (at least 10 Ds). It used extensions. It was about 4 feet long.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 7, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I had a friend with a 10 D Mag (at least 10 Ds). It used extensions. It was about 4 feet long.


Hmmm...a D cell is about 60 mm long. 10 would be 600 mm. 600 mm/(25.4 mm/in)=23.6" or about 2 feet.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats one heck of a large light, 15 volts to the globe


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 7, 2007)

Just to save yourself some looking around time, you might want to give Mag a call to see if such a product ever actually existed. 



FireFighter05 said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking for a 10 D cell maglite. I have heard that there exists such a thing.


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 7, 2007)

FireFighter05 said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking for a 10 D cell maglite. I have heard that there exists such a thing. From what I have read, they were produced in the mid 1980's. Does anyone know where one would go or look to acquire one of these rare giants?
> Thanks!!
> Dave


 
How are you planning to use such "thing" ? :huh2:


----------



## dougie (Mar 7, 2007)

Street light maybe?


----------



## paulr (Mar 7, 2007)

I think 7D was the largest one made in one piece, but modders have made some longer ones in multiple sections, including maybe a 10 cell. I remember seeing something like that on BST recently.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 7, 2007)

just make a flashlight out of PVC, it can be as long as you want.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 7, 2007)

10 D is such overkill!

my niteize would run for 18 weeks straight on it


----------



## swampgator (Mar 7, 2007)

MatajumotorS said:


> How are you planning to use such "thing" ?


 
I'm thinking a pick up truck bed for EDC?


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 7, 2007)

How about taking *three* 3D Mag's and strapping them together with some nice machined mechanism? Or even stainless hose clamps from Home Depot and pieces of rubber hose or tire in-between the Mag’s as spacers. You'd get triple the light, a convenient short package that's easy to carry etc., And if you want less light, just turn one or two off! Too bulky? Just use C cell Mag's!!

Drop in 3 of the new TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrades and blaze out 300 Lumens. Use 4D Mag’s and get 150 Lumens each = 450! 
I think I’m going to try this idea one day…

 Light cannon!


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 7, 2007)

A Welch Alynn WA01166 could be installed to get several hours of 800-900 lumens.

Here's some info from member lithium as best he could recall:



lithium said:


> The first 'official' Mag-lite(tm) (latter labeled with a (c)and then an (r))was made in 1979. A number of lights were made before this starting in the early 1970's. These lights were not standardized retail products and had various labels that did or did not include Mag-lite, Mag Instrument, Los Angeles and others. There is debate as to what inscription was used first on true production models. What is known is that by around late 1981, the company moved to Ontario, Ca and began to use this location in the label (in place of L. A. or no location). Non 'Ontario' lights are rather rare. Perhaps this info will help with the time frame.
> 
> As for sizes, Mag did make both C and D in seven cell. I don't recall the exact date, but by about the mid 1980's the 7D was dropped. The 7C went on into the early 1990's. By special order, up to a 10D and 12C could be had until around 1984. There are rumors of 14C, but I have never seen one (good throw, but outstanding swing!!!). These special order lights came with an adapter (a big 'dummy cell' made of an aluminum rod and two 'washers') to run on four, five or six cells as requested. As Threepio pointed out, the seven cell argon bulbs were about as bright as the five and not desired. (The after market krypton bulbs were brighter but cost a whopping $10 in the early 1980's.)
> 
> ...



I couldn't find the 10 D Mag. I vaguely remember someone saying they saw one on eBay a couple of years ago.

Here's member Larry1582's 12 D L.A. Screw Products, 12 C Kel-lite, 5 D Mag-lite, 4 D Mag-lite, Unknown 5 D, 5 D Kel-lite, RayOVac Police, 5 D Streamlight, 5 D Streamlight, 3 D Streamlight, 2 C Bianchi B-lite and 2 C Streamlight:









More of Larry's collection


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried to get in touch with Lithium a while back, never head anything. I'd love to get photos of those custom Mag-Lites.

Larry's 12D light is a segmented model, with 3D tubes. Brinkmann and Nordic will also do this if you're feeling like experimenting.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 7, 2007)

Me too!

I like Larry's 12 C Kel-lite.

BTW, if I ever see a big Kel-lite or another CS Brute in BST I'll PM you immediately. If it's a Brute I'll just buy it right away and sell it back to you at cost if the price is reasonable.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 7, 2007)

From a 6D I extended it to 11D with extensions. Sold it just recently.
I still have a 6D with 3D and 1D extensions.
Want it?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, I've been looking for a Brute for a while.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 8, 2007)

GeorgePaul said:


> Hmmm...a D cell is about 60 mm long. 10 would be 600 mm. 600 mm/(25.4 mm/in)=23.6" or about 2 feet.



You know, I originally posted that I knew a guy that had a 10 or 20 D Mag, because I actually seem to remember it being 20 D's, but I looked at my 3 D, which to my eye appears to over a foot, so I just thought, "well, maybe it wasn't 20 D," so, that's why, in parentheses, I put "(at least 10 D.)"

Since you've pointed out that 10 would only be about 2 feet, I am now inclined to think that it was actually a 20 D Mag. It was *at least* 4 feet. The guy actually used to collect Maglites and had lots of them of all sizes, maybe 30 or 40 in all.

I just saw the guy last night. I gave him some WA1160 bulbs and a couple of mica heat shields for his Magcharger. He still has to pay me for them, so I'll be seeing him again. I'll ask him about his 20 D (?) Maglite and get specific details and also ask him what ever happened to it. Who knows, maybe I can track it down and get it from whoever owns it now.


----------



## Schnotts (Mar 8, 2007)

You could put a model rocket engine in it and strap some fins onto it and pretend its a rocket.


----------



## AW (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a 10 D with a 3 inch head, the body tube is a single piece. Made by some no name Chinese manufacturer. Can't find them locally anymore.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 8, 2007)

We need to get someone to make a run of 2D Mag extenders. I'd love to walk around with a 10D maglight just to attract the inevitable comments. 
Sometimes we just have to get down and dirty with the who's got the biggest Mag contest.


----------



## EssLight (Mar 8, 2007)

Brinkmann makes a 5-3-2 Flashlight. It has a 2D tube and a 3D tube that can be assembled in any order. If you bought two of those flashlights, you would have two 2D tubes and two 3D tubes, with those you could make any of a 2D, 3D, 4D, 5D, 6D, 7D, 8D, or 10D flashlight (sorry, no 9D). That might be the easiest way to get a 10D flashlight without a custom machined part.

I have a mid-90s version of the 5-3-2, without the rubber grips. The segments fit together fairly tightly, I think you could use four segments to make a 10D light without excessive flexing in the body. But sheesh, it would be a heavy and awkward thing to use. I converted mine down to 2D, put in a pair of 3AA to 1D adapters, running 6 AA NiMH batteries and a 5 cell Xenon bulb. It is much more useable than the fully assembled 5D, and a bit brigter, and rechargeable.

EssLight


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Brinkmann will sell you the replacment tubes for a few bucks. In theory one could built a flashlight of infinite length.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn! I just sold my 11D!
I suppose I'll have to build another! Mwwhhhaaaahhhaaa.



PhantomPhoton said:


> We need to get someone to make a run of 2D Mag extenders. I'd love to walk around with a 10D maglight just to attract the inevitable comments.
> Sometimes we just have to get down and dirty with the who's got the biggest Mag contest.


----------

